
Where did the weekend go? How work stole our Saturdays and Sundays - leonagano
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2020/feb/27/where-did-weekend-go-how-work-stole-saturdays-sundays
======
BelleOfTheBall
I think weekends will keep getting cannibalized by work as long as employers
provide overtime pay for it in the lower-paying jobs and, in higher-paying
jobs, it'll persist due to the culture we've established: want to be
successful? Sacrifice, sacrifice, sacrifice. Put work over leisure, be
available to handle emergencies. This isn't just true for employees anymore,
startup leaders now give up their spare time to succeed. It's better than CEOs
who spend time at resorts while employees slave away but it's still not
healthy.

~~~
planetzero
"Sacrifice, sacrifice, sacrifice"

Time is limited. To be successful at anything you need to sacrifice time now
for your future success.

"startup leaders now give up their spare time to succeed"

I've never been forced to work weekends. The only time I did was when I was
swapping hours for days I was taking off as a consultant, and this was by
choice.

A startup is different though. Startups are usually fast-paced and you go into
it knowing you will be working long hours with the hope of a lottery ticket
payout.

